# Durhams new hot spot!!! Aquarium depot opens this sat!!



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

For those that don't know aquarium depot is opening up their whitby location this sat. 10-5. Grand opening 

Got a sneak peak last night and there is all kinds of goodies available from dry goods to hardware, and some beauty frags and colonies. Stuff for every price point. 

Salts, lights, bulbs, testing kits, powerheads, food,(dry and quality frozen) additives and everything you want and didn't know you needed.

No need for us durham guys to head west anymore. And the location makes it a good spot for Scarborough reefers too. 

NE corner of Hopkins and consumers drive. Conveniently located just of the 401. Just west of Thickson exit.


Time to support local ladies and gents


----------



## Car2n (Jun 7, 2011)

Yeah, Great location.
I've been hoping for a good store to open up in this end of the woods.
And it couldn't be a better one than Aquarium depot.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

BA wont be the only game in town wrt marine...best of luck on the new location AD!


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Can't wait to visit it !


----------



## Dee2010 (Mar 26, 2013)

mmatt said:


> For those that don't know aquarium depot is opening up their whitby location this sat. 10-5. Grand opening
> 
> Got a sneak peak last night and there is all kinds of goodies available from dry goods to hardware, and some beauty frags and colonies. Stuff for every price point.
> 
> ...


Plus 1 on that note! You must've picked up some pieces right bro? lol &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Lol no no not yet. Gotta be fair to everyone one else


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Picked up a nice fat and healthy aussie gold torch today and good price too. Also some Larry's reef frenzy. Very few places in canada get that awesome food

Here are some pics of the shop


----------



## Dee2010 (Mar 26, 2013)

Reef nutrition finally !!!!


----------

